

Ask HN: How Can Improve My Programming Skilss - geektips

I have made a URL shortener with Node.js and Redis. This is my first time experience with these technologies.  I want the help of HN Community to review my code and advice me how to improve my programming.<p>Here is the git repo of my project : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Waterloo&#x2F;shorty&#x2F;
======
midgetjones
I looked through your code but the lack of correct indentation and excessive
newlines makes it really hard to read.

Happy to have another look once you've sorted it out.

~~~
geektips
Thank you sir , I tried to intend it correctly and reduced newlines. Waiting
for your advice :)

------
itamarhaber
s/ss/z/g first comes to mind :)

